# EET classes



## Titleistguy (Jul 17, 2019)

Just want to say despite only being a few sessions deep, that this course has been outstanding so far.  Professor Ibrahim is clearly passionate about the subject matter and answers all questions in chat and is very thorough.  Never do you get the sense he's just going through motions.  Whether this translates to a pass or fail has yet to be seen, however I'm certain that this course will at least give students a fighting chance.  

Now I need to go do my workshops and multiple choice homeworks.  Lol.


----------



## User1 (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll be retaking vertical and actually doing the homeworks and quizzes this time


----------



## organix (Jul 29, 2019)

New here... I'm in the vertical session now and planning on doing lateral in the winter (taking both exams in April).  I'm impressed with all the information covered and definitely glad I signed up.


----------



## User1 (Jul 29, 2019)

organix said:


> New here... I'm in the vertical session now and planning on doing lateral in the winter (taking both exams in April).  I'm impressed with all the information covered and definitely glad I signed up.﻿﻿


I'll be taking one of the exams with ya in april. hopefully it's the lateral (meaning I pass vertical in october)


----------



## StandardPractice (Jul 30, 2019)

Class has been great so far, just wish they would update the dang PDF's when errors are found and reported. There were errors found in last session that are still in the PDF's for this session. Wastes time trying to catch that stuff and there has been a few in the loading and analysis section. Other than that I'm happy


----------



## User1 (Jul 30, 2019)

StandardPractice said:


> Class has been great so far, just wish they would update the dang PDF's when errors are found and reported. There were errors found in last session that are still in the PDF's for this session. Wastes time trying to catch that stuff and there has been a few in the loading and analysis section. Other than that I'm happy ﻿


agree 500% with this


----------



## ZEZO4 (Jul 30, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Just want to say despite only being a few sessions deep, that this course has been outstanding so far.  Professor Ibrahim is clearly passionate about the subject matter and answers all questions in chat and is very thorough.  Never do you get the sense he's just going through motions.  Whether this translates to a pass or fail has yet to be seen, however I'm certain that this course will at least give students a fighting chance.
> 
> Now I need to go do my workshops and multiple choice homeworks.  Lol.


I totally agree with you, I highly recommend EET.


----------



## organix (Aug 1, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I'll be taking one of the exams with ya in april. hopefully it's the lateral (meaning I pass vertical in october)


Nice! I missed the application deadline in IL for the October exam and I'm a bit impatient... so I decided to just go for both in April and see what happens.


----------

